# Remember any fishfinder can be a portable



## nlester (Jun 13, 2012)

I got my first fishfinder before I got a boat. I fished with buddies who had some of the first LCDs made. I bought a Lowrance X125 480x480, mounted it on top of an old toolbox that I used to carry a 4a battery and the fishfinder's head. I added a suction cup to the transponder and greatly increased my buddies respect for fishfinders. 

Later I added a used Eagle Cuda 350 so I could play with the GPS. I also got a 10' jon boat because my buddies did not want to go fishing as often as I did. I used my original tool box with the wingnut mounting and 4a battery and added a second suction cup for the cuda.

Then my wife told me to buy something nice for myself. I gave the Lowrance and the cuda to my buddies and got a Humminbird 798 si hd. I upgraded my toolbox to a softside pack from the attic, added an aluminum mount in place of the suction cups and upgraded to a 7a battery that Verizon left behind when they repaired my phone service. I kept it portable so I could still use it on other boats.

Why would any one put a $1000 fishfinder on a $250 boat? I may have over done it a little but then down here we have people who put 798 birds on yaks and tubes. 

In any case, I think converting a non portable fishfinder to a portable gets you a better fish finder for the money. Also it lets you buy a used fish finder and convert it to save money.


----------



## overboard (Jun 13, 2012)

UMMM! looks like a good way to convert an old fishfinder for ice fishing! ???


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 13, 2012)

have you tried out the 798 in that configuration? i beleive you will want to mount it to your boat after you try it out.....

nice sonar, i have one in the back of my boat, got mine for 800.00 on universal mania...have an 1197 on the bow.


----------



## nlester (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes - I have used it a lot on two boats. One a 10' 2.5 hp jon boat and a 16' 40 hp Tracker. You just have to be careful to get the split in the transducer even with the bottom of the boat. If the bottom of the mount is put below the bottom of the boat, you will get a spray of water down your back. I mount the bracket bottom just above the boat bottom. Only the transducer can stick below the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice job - a quality FF is great on any boat - I need Redbug to upgrade his so I can buy the old one!


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for this post as it gives me a good option from what I was asking. In my previous post!


----------



## wihil (Jun 13, 2012)

As someone who has put a $1000 fish finder on a $200 boat, and recieved multiple-multiple ribbings from my friends about how I need a more expensive boat now, I full appreciate this post.

That said, mine's going to be mounted to the boat semi-permanently; I don't want to have issues with the transducer and I don't want to share my uber nice FF with the goofballs that give me constant grief about purchasing it. I will be purchasing an ice transducer for it so they can be jealous as all heck once hardwater hits and they're stuck squinting while I've got a big-screen in the shack.

:mrgreen: =D>


----------



## nlester (Jun 13, 2012)

wilhil - Enjoyed your response. Sometimes how fast you can get there is not the highest priority. Here's to TOW (Time on water). 

I did not start fishing until I turned 66 years old and I share mine with one of the 2 guys that taught me to fish. The other one got so excited when he saw the fish archs on my Lowrance X125 that he had to rush out and get the latest and greatest but he did not appreciate map chips until I got my 798 Bird and loaned him my chip. We have been fishing the same area for 3 years and the first time we went out after I got my maps and I put us on fish right off based on topography, they were both believers.

I enjoy my little 10' jon boat and work at making it confortable and efficent.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Jun 28, 2012)

Pic #3 here 

https://s814.photobucket.com/albums/zz67/xbacksideslider/14%20Ft%20Gregor/

shows the lunch box that mounts my Cuda 350 and holds two lithium batteries; the only inconvenience is that the transducer wire ties it to the trolling motor.


----------

